# Maps wakelocks



## stdog12 (Jan 25, 2012)

Is it normal for maps to have 100s of wakelocks? I don't have Latitude running. I'm on JB (Jelly Belly 3.6), but this has been going on for awhile. I have deleted the data and cache almost daily.


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

Probably signed into latitude and don't realize it. They changed the names of it somewhat so it's the "location bs" under maps now. If it's set to constantly update your location, then you have it on in some capacity.


----------



## nunyazz (Jun 6, 2011)

Sometimes if you open maps, get a gps lock then close it out, that helps also.


----------



## stdog12 (Jan 25, 2012)

yarly said:


> Probably signed into latitude and don't realize it. They changed the names of it somewhat so it's the "location bs" under maps now. If it's set to constantly update your location, then you have it on in some capacity.


I don't even have the options for Location so I don't think I'm signed into latitude.

Here are the processes:
com.google.android.apps.maps:FriendService
com.google.android.apps.maps
com.google.android.apps.maps:NetworkLocationService
com.google.android.apps.maps:LocationFriendService
*wakelock*

Unplugged for 1 hour 20 min, Number of wakelocks: 630


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

They're not under maps. They're under google now → settings → privacy and accounts → manage location settings.

EDIT: may not be there, check here instead:

settings (your main device settings) → google account(s) → maps & latitude


----------



## akellar (Jun 11, 2011)

stdog12 said:


> I don't even have the options for Location so I don't think I'm signed into latitude.
> 
> Here are the processes:
> com.google.android.apps.maps:FriendService
> ...


Those are alarms not wakelocks, not the same thing.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## stdog12 (Jan 25, 2012)

So Latitude is disabled, and I'm still getting 100+ wakelocks (listed up num times waking device in gsam battery) within an hour of being unplugged.

Anyone experiencing this??


----------



## lilfleck (Jan 31, 2012)

yarly said:


> They're not under maps. They're under google now → settings → privacy and accounts → manage location settings.
> 
> EDIT: may not be there, check here instead:
> 
> *settings (your main device settings) → google account(s) → maps & latitude*


This is where its located! I had latitude disabled, but this was enabled... tricky tricky Google. I don't like!


----------

